# Maybe buying 2.7t allroad what to look for?



## haygood (Sep 8, 2000)

So I'm a mechanical kinda guy, but I don't know what to look for on a 2.7t Allroad. Any suggestions on what I might find and where to look for problems? 
How do I know whether the turbos are good? I'm not sure I'd know how much power it is supposed to feel like it has. Odd sounds to listen for or something?
Thanks.
It's a manual tranny, by the way.


----------



## 16vsilverstreak (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: Maybe buying 2.7t allroad what to look for? (haygood)*

Check out allroadfaq.com if you haven't already.


----------

